
Impossible Foods - uptown
http://impossiblefoods.com/
======
Gravityloss
Why did Tesla become so big? There had been electric cars earlier, but they
were bad.

The question is, who minds that it's electric? That's not so relevant. It just
has to be _a better car_ than a regular car.

